# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  S.S. Volta

## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε ένα ναυάγιο σημαντικό για τη ναυσιπλοΐα στο Αιγαίο. Είναι το ναυάγιο του SS Volta. Η ιστορία του είναι ενδεικτική του τρόπου που ταξίδευαν τα πλοία τα παλιότερα χρόνια.

  Στο Dictionary of Disasters at Sea διαβάζουμε:
  Eastern Telegraph Co.; 1882; London & Glasgow Ship Building
  Co.; 844 tons; 200-2x29x20-3; 95 h.p.; compound inverted engines.
  The British steamship Volt a, Capt. Richardson, was wrecked on April 18th, 1887 on Mykoni Island, Grecian Archipelago, while carrying telegraph cables and stores from London to Syra. Eleven of the crew were drowned, Capt. Richardson and 12 others were saved.

  Ας το δούμε αναλυτικά.
  Το SS Volta είχε κατασκευαστεί στη Γλασκόβη το 1882. Είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 843 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα 472 κόρους (τα στοιχεία προέρχονται συνημμένο από το πόρισμα της επιτροπής διερεύνησης στο Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1883 αναφέρεται 847 grt και μάλλον 347 nrt, ίσως είχε γίνει κάποια μετασκευή μεταξύ 1883 και 1887).
Volta3.jpgΠηγή
  Είχε μήκος 61 μέτρα, πλάτος 8,8 μέτρα. Το κινούσε μια κομπάουντ ατμομηχανή ονομαστικής ιπποδύναμης 95 ίππων. Ανήκε στην Ανατολική Τηλεγραφική Εταιρεία (Eastern Telegraph Company).

  Το βράδυ της 17 Απριλίου 1887 (5 Απριλίου για την Ελλάδα που χρησιμοποιούσε ακόμα το παλιό ημερολόγιο) στις  20:05 ξεκίνησε από Χίο για Σύρο (είναι από τα λάθη του Dictionary of Disasters at Sea όταν γράφει ότι είχε ξεκινήσει από Λονδίνο). Ήταν φορτωμένο με τηλεγραφικό καλώδιο και πλήρωμα 52 άτομα συμπεριλαμβανομένων ηλεκτρολόγων και  προσωπικού για κατασκευή τηλεγραφικών γραμμών. Ο καιρός ήταν πουνέντης ασθενής.
  Στις 20:50 παράλαξαν σε απόσταση τρία τέταρτα του μιλίου το φάρο της βραχονησίδας Πασπάργο (σήμερα ονομάζεται στα τούρκικα Fener Adasi ή Sungukaya Adasi ). Ο καπετάνιος έβαλε πορεία 202° μαγνητική δηλαδή 195° αληθή (αφού η απόκλιση και η παρεκτροπή της πυξίδας ήταν 7° δυτικά). Είπε να τον ειδοποιήσουν όταν η παρκέτα (το δρομόμετρο όπως είδαμε *εδώ*) έδειχνε 10 μίλια και έφυγε από τη γέφυρα.


  Στις 21:50 η παρκέτα έδειξε ότι διάνυσαν 10 μίλια και ο δεύτερος ανθυποπλοίαρχος που είχε βάρδια ειδοποίησε τον καπετάνιο. Αυτός τον ρώτησε αν έβλεπε ένα μικρό νησί στα δεξιά, όταν ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος του απάντησε αρνητικά του είπε να συνεχίσει την ίδια πορεία μέχρι τις δέκα.  Βέβαια είχε νυχτώσει για τα καλά και η νησίδα Βενετικό στην οποία μάλλον αναφερόταν ο καπετάνιος δε φαινόταν σίγουρα αφού δεν είχε το φάρο που έχει σήμερα και τον είδαμε *εδώ*. Στις δέκα η παρκέτα έδειχνε 12 μίλια και ο καπετάνιος είπε στον ανθυποπλοίαρχο να βάλει πορεία 232° μαγνητική δηλαδή 225° αληθή. Η πορεία άλλαξε και μηδενίστηκε η παρκέτα.
  Τα μεσάνυχτα που άλλαξε η βάρδια και ανέλαβε ο πρώτος ανθυποπλοίαρχος  η παρκέτα έγραφε 20 μίλια ο καπετάνιος είπε να κρατήσουν την ίδια πορεία και να έχουν το νου τους για να δουν στεριά.
  Στο μεταξύ ο καιρός φρεσκάρισε, στις 2:00 ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος είπε στον καπετάνιο η παρκέτα έγραφε 41,25 μίλια. Ο καπετάνιος ανέβηκε στη γέφυρα και είπε να κόψουν δρόμο στα τρία τέταρτα που περίμεναν να τους δώσει 7 κόμβους.


  Στις 2:50 ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος έστειλε τον υπολοστρόμο στην πρύμη να δει τα μίλια στην παρκέτα. Γύρισε και του είπε ότι ήταν 52,75 μίλια ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος τον έστειλε να ξαναδεί τα μίλια πιστεύοντας ότι έκανε λάθος. Όταν επέστρεψε του είπε ότι ήταν 52 μίλια. 
  Δέκα λεπτά αργότερα κι ενώ  πήγαινε να το αναφέρει στον καπετάνιο ο ναύτης στην πλώρη του είπε ότι έβλεπε στεριά. Με τα κιάλια του ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος είδε κύματα να σκάνε και με τον τηλέγραφο σήμανε στη μηχανή ανάποδα ολοταχώς, αλλά μετά από λίγο το βαπόρι έκατσε στην ξέρα στον Μαύρο Βράχο της Μυκόνου.
 Ο καπετάνιος όταν ανέβηκε στη γέφυρα είπα να βάλουν το τιμόνι όλο δεξιά και  τις μηχανές πρόσω ολοταχώς μήπως ξεκολλήσουν αλλά δεν κατάφεραν τίποτα και το βαπόρι πια έμπαζε γρήγορα νερά, τότε είπε αν κατεβάσουν τις βάρκες. Μόνο η αριστερή βάρκα κατάφερε να κατέβει με δυο τζόβενα μέσα και τον ανθυποπλοίαρχο κι ένα ναύτη που κατάφεραν να μπουν μετά.


  Καθώς το βαπόρι βούλιαζε με την πρύμη το πλήρωμα που απέμεινε μαζεύτηκε στην πλώρη. Ο δεύτερος ανθυποπλοίαρχος προσφέρθηκε να κολυμπήσει μέχρι την ακτή. Έφτασε σχεδόν λιπόθυμος και τον βοήθησαν οι υπόλοιποι του πληρώματος που είχαν πέσει στην θάλασσα.
  Περπάτησε μέχρι την πόλη (είναι γύρω στα δεκαπέντε χιλιόμετρα) τηλεγράφησε στον Βρετανό πρόξενο στη Σύρο και στον πράκτορα της εταιρείας και ξαναγύρισε στο σημείο του ναυαγίου. Μισή ώρα αφότου έφτασε ένα πλοίο έφτασε από τη Σύρο με τον πράκτορα και έσωσαν 13 άτομα που είχαν μείνει στο βαπόρι. Λίγο μετά το Volta κόπηκε στα δύο. Από τα 52 άτομα που επέβαιναν 12 πνίγηκαν στους πνιγμένου ήταν και ο καπετάνιος.


  Το φεγγάρι πρέπει να ανέτειλε στις τρεις τη νύχτα οπότε εξηγείται γιατί είδαν τελευταία στιγμή τη Μύκονο.

  Το ναυάγιο έδειξε  την ανάγκη να φωτιστεί το στενό Μυκόνου ή κανάλι του Τσικνιά όπως είναι γνωστό. Όπως αναφέρει ο Στυλιανός Λυκούδης στο βιβλίο «Ιστορικόν Περί των Φάρων των Ελληνικών Ακτών» η ανάγκη από χρόνια είχε επισημανθεί και μόνο μετά το ναυάγιο αποφασίστηκε η κατασκευή του φάρου Αρμενιστής που ολοκληρώθηκε το 1891. Τον φάρο Αρμενιστής τον έχουμε δει *εδώ*, αν υπήρχε ο φάρος θα ήξεραν ότι δεν ακολουθούν ασφαλή πορεία αφού δεν έβλεπαν τον φάρο όπως βλέπουμε και στο χάρτη παρακάτω.

  Παρακάτω η πορεία που είχαν χαράξει με μπλε και με κόκκινο η πραγματική όπως καταλάβαμε από το αποτέλεσμα. Η επιτροπή διερεύνησης σημειωσε ότι αφού ο καιρός ήταν πουνέντης δηλαδή στη δεξιά μάσκα και με τον καιρό το βαπόρι θα ξέπεφτε προς τη Μυκονο έπρεπε να βάλουν πορεία προς την Τήνο ώστε με την επίδραση του ανέμου να έφταναν στο στενό.
Volta1.jpgΠηγή

    Παρακάτω η περιοχή του ναυαγίου με μπλε η πορεία που είχαν σχεδιάσεικαι  να ακολουθήσουν και με κόκκινο η πορεία που ακολούθησε. Βλέπουμε και τον τομέα του φάρου Αρμενιστής που αν υπήρχε θα είχε αποφευχθεί το ναυάγιο.
Volta2.jpgΠηγή
Στο χάρτη παραπάνω τα βάθη είναι σε οργιές οπότε βλέπουμε ότι η ξέρα είναι σε βάθος γύρω στα 3 μέτρε (1,75 οργίες=3,2 μέτρα)

  Συνημμένο είναι σε pdf το πόρισμα της επιτροπής διερεύνησης του ναυαγίου.


  Όποιος μπορεί να βρει κάποιο παραπάνω στοιχείο ή αν έχουμε κάποια φωτογραφία της περιοχής του ναυαγίου σήμερα είναι ευπρόσδεκτα.

----------


## Ellinis

Συγχαρητήρια Παναγιώτη για την έρευνα και για τη μεστή και απολαυστική παρουσίαση! 
Το ναυάγιο του VOLTA είναι όπως σωστά λες από τα σημαντικά ναυάγια του Αιγαίου, από ιστορικής απόψεως.
Αναδεικνύει τους κινδύνους της ναυσιπλοΐας της εποχής και αποτελεί ταυτόχρονα ένα σπάνιο δείγμα ναυπηγικής τεχνοτροπίας. Είναι ένα από τα δυο (από μνήμης) ναυάγια καλωδιακών σκαφών στο Αιγαίο - το άλλο είναι το μεταγενέστερο RETRIEVER. 
Παρακάτω επισυνάπτω ένα άρθρο του 1887 από τη Συριανή εφημερίδα Ίλιος, το οποίο είχε την καλοσύνη να φωτογραφήσει και να μου στείλει προ καιρού ο φίλος kost.Στο άρθρο αναφέρει οτι το ναυάγιο του VOLTA το βρήκαν στην Πάντερμο, στη βόρεια Μύκονο με τον ιστό να εξέχει από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και με κάποιους ναυαγούς να έχουν βρει καταφύγιο πάνω του. Υποθέτω οτι Πάντερμο μάλλον θα λέγανε τότε την Πάνορμο.

volta - ilios.jpg

Επίσης εδώ υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, ενώ αναφέρονται και οι αποστολές που είχε πραγματοποιήσει στις θάλασσες μας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως το SS Volta ειναι χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα της ναυπηγικής της εποχής της μετάβασης από το ιστιοφόρο στο ατμόπλοιο. Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε εικόνα στο πρώτο μήνυμα στο Lloyd's Register of Shipping περιγράφεται με τη συντομογραφία ScwSr από το Screw Schooner δηλαδή σκούνα με προπέλα ή ατμοημιολία όπως περιέγραφε τα πλοία αυτά το επίσημο ονοματολόγιο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Και η φωτογραφία στο σύνδεσμο στην απάντηση του Ellinis το αποδεικνύει αφού στα άλμπουρα μπορούσαν να σηκώσουν πανιά αν δεν μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την μηχανή.

Το απόσπασμα από την Συριανή εφημερίδα Ήλιος δίνει περισσότερα στοιχεία. Το ατμόπλοιο που μετέφερε τον πράκτορα της εταιρείας (μάθαμε και το όνομά του Μπίνης) στο σημείο του ναυαγίου και έσωσε τους επιζόντες ήταν το Καρτερία που είδαμε *εδώ*. Και το πλήρωμα του Καρτερία με πληρώματα από άλλα βαπόρια έδειξαν μεγάλη αυτοθυσία στη διάσωση των επιβαινόντων.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά (δεν φάινεται όλο το όνομα στη φωτογραφία) το άρθρο για το ναυάγιο του Volta γίνεται αναφορά και στο ναυάγιο του Τσαρίτσα που έπεσε στη βραχονησίδα Νάτα ή Λανάδο λίγους μήνες στις 5 Φεβρουαρίου (με το παλιό ημερολόγιο, 17 Φεβρουαρίου με το νέο) του 1887. Το 1889 η γνωμοδοτική περί των επιτροπή πρότεινε να είναι σκοτεινός τομέας στο φάρο Αρμενιστή που διέρχεται από τη νησίδα Νάτα ώστε όπως συγκεκριμένα γράφεται στη Έκθεση περί του φωτισμού των Ελληνικών Παραλίων "δια της διατάξεως ταύτης, λοταν ο θαλασσοπλοών βλέπη διαρκώς τον φάρον τούτον θα ήνε βέβαιος ότι βρίσκεται εκτός κινδύνου".  Αυτός ο κίνδυνος συνέχισε να υπάρχει για πολά χρόνια μετά το 1889 μέχρι τις 6/19 Μαΐου 1914 που τοποθετήθηκε αυτόματος φάρος στη νησίδα Νάτα όπως αναφέρει ο Στυλιανός Λυκούδηςκαι όπως γράφει "ου μόνον ο από της ρηθήσης βραχονησίδος κίνδυνος τελείως εφεξής εξέλιπεν, αλλά και θετικώς απέβη αύτη χρήσιμος διότι τα πλοία, τα ακολουθούντα την πορείαν ταύτην, επέχουσιν επί την φωτισμένη ταυτη βραχονησίδα, ην άλλοτε τόσον επιμελώς απέφευγον". Το φάρο στη βραχονησίδα Νάτα ή Λανάδο τον είδαμε (σε δεύτερο πλάνο) *εδώ*.

Όμως η Συριανή εφημερίδα ήλιος κάνει λάθος στην εκτίμηση ότι το ναυάγιο του Volta οφέλεται σε σφάλμα της πυξίδας.
 Όπως είδαμε στο πρώτο μήνυμα υπολόγιζαν ότι το σύνολο της απόκλισης και της παρεκτροπή της πυξίδας (δηλαδή η διαφορά μεταξύ μαγνητικού και γεωγραφικού βορά) ήταν 7°. Με την ονλάιν εφαρμογή *εδώ* βρήκα τις παρακάτω τιμές για την μαγνητική απόκλιση στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου στις 17 Απριλίου 1900 (δεν δουλεύει για πιο πριν):
Latitude:
37.5° N

Longitude:
25.4° E



*Date*
*Declination (+ E  | - W)* 

1900-04-17
-5.0356° changing by  0.0918° per year








Δηλαδή η μαγνητική απόκλιση ήταν στις 17 Απριλίου 1900 5,0356° (ή 5° 2,136') δυτική και μεταβαλόταν κατά 0,0918° (ή 5,508') το χρόνο ανατολικά δηλαδή μειωνόταν. Οπότε 13 χρόνια πριν το 1887 η μαγνητική απόκλιση ήταν 5,0356°+13x0,0918°=6,229 (5° 2,136' + 13 x 5,508'=6° 13,74'). Δηλαδή το 1887 η απόκλιση ήταν 6,229° (6° 13,74') οπότε είναι λογική η παρεκτροπή (που προκαλείται από τη μαγνητική δομή του πλοίου) να είναι 46,26' ώστε να πρκύπτουν οι 7° που υπολόγιζαν.

Οπότε η αιτία του ναυαγίου ήταν δεν φωτιζόταν το στενό. Αν και το φεγγάρι είχε βγεί στις 1:50 ώρα Ελλάδος τότε (δεν είχαμε ώρα ζώνης αλλά ώρα Αστεροσκοπείου Αθηνών 1:35 μπροστά από την ώρα Γκρίνουιτς) όπως μπορούμε να βρούμε *εδώ*. Αλλά η σελήνη ήταν στο πρώτο τέταρτο (είχαμε νέα σελήνη στις 15 Απριλίου). Αν σκεφτούμε ότι ο καιρός χάλαγε και ίσως είχει συνεφιά δεν πρέπει να μπορούσαν να ξεχωρίσουν τις ακτές της Μυκόνου. Αν υπήρχε ο φάρος Αρμενιστής θα μπορούσαν να τον δούν από αρκετά μίλια μακρυά (σήμερα έχει ονομαστική φωτοβολία 22 ναυτικά μίλια αλλά και όταν πρωτολειτούργησε περίπου τόση ήταν) ώστε να ξέρουν ότι ΄πλεαν σε κίνδυνο αφού θα τον έβλεπαν δξιά τους και όχι αριστερά τους.

----------


## Στέφανος

αντιγράφω από παλιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια - Μεγάλη Ελληνική του Φοίνικα: 
_
Ατμόπλοιο της "Eastern Telegraph Co ltd" όπερ ιδόν την αυγήν της 6/18 Απριλίου 1887 την Μύκονον, φαινομενικώς λόγω αντικατροπτισμού, ως δύο νήσους και υπολαβόν το δολερόν αυτό άνοιγμα ως το διέκπλουν του Τσικνιά εναυγάγησε παρά το στόμιον του βορείου της νήσου λιμένος Πάνορμος και δη εις την θέσιν Μαύρος Λίθος ....
το τραγικόν αυτό ναυάγιον εγένετο αφορμή να πραγματοποιηθεί η τοποθέτησις του φάρου Αρμενιστή Μυκόνου, ήτις καίτοι αποφασισμένη ολοέν ανεβάλλετο._

το λήμα εχει γραφει από τον Πλοίαρχο Π.Ν. Σ. Ε. Λυκούδη, Διευθυντή Φάρων

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια διόρθωση στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου. Είχα γράψει ότι η σελήνη ήταν στο πρώτο τέταρτο τη βραδιά του ναυαγίου. Όμως στο ναυτικό Αλμανάκ του 1887 *εδώ* βλέπουμε ότι η σελήνη ήταν στο τελευταίο τέταρτο στις 14 Απριλίου 1887 (2/4/1887 με το παλαιό ημερολόγιο που χρησιμοποιούσαμε στην Ελλάδα) και νέα σελήνη θα έιχαμε στις 22 Απριλίου. Οπότε δεν η νύχτα του ναυαγίου ήταν αρκετά σκοτεινή και εξηγέι γιατί δεν διέκριναν τη Μύκονο.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο πρόσφατο ταξίδι του nautilia.gr στη Μύκονο, όσοι επισκεφτήκαμε το Ναυτικό Μουσείο είδαμε το τμήμα από το φάρο του Αρμενιστή που εκτίθεται εκεί. Στη βάση του υπάρχει και μια επιγραφή που αναφέρει οτι η αφορμή για την κατασκευή του ήταν το ναυάγιο του VOLTA.

P1010029.jpg P1010027.jpg

----------

